# Glad I Got Out Tuesday



## lpltonker (Sep 9, 2006)

With the rain today and snow tomorrow, I made sure I got out on Tuesday afternoon. Fished the upper rock at a place that has been good for me so far this winter. Slow start but for about 30 minutes I had a blast. First a head shake, letting me know what I was throwing was going to work. Then a pair of nice males landed on some White Woolly Buggers that I tied and was using for just the second time. After landing the one pictured below, I moved up into the faster water ahead of the pool and slammed a big one. Unfortunately he did not want to cooperate and broke me off after a vicious turn downstream. And just like that, the bite turned off....I tried a few other patterns (eggs) but to no avail. Pictured below is the second male I landed and the flies I used (I also tied some with a bead head).


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice fish and nice flies!

Was killing me, knowing yesterday was going to be the only fishable day.


----------



## JcJigs (Feb 14, 2016)

Awesome fish


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice fish and beautiful buggers!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice lookin boogers, you need to mass produce them and open a bait/tackle shop!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice fish. What kind of material are you spinning with the hackle to get the flash because they look awesome.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

He might use something different but here's something I use to tie a similar pattern.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

So basically you are using this material instead of chenille. Looks great.


----------



## lpltonker (Sep 9, 2006)

*SelfTaught is close. I am using Estaz Opal White from Orvis for the body on these Woollys. Took their fly tying class last month and was taught this. LOVE using them.*


----------

